

Moving data into Amazon's cloud is easy—getting it out, not so much  - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/moving-data-into-amazons-cloud-is-easygetting-it-out-not-so-much.ars

======
michaelbuckbee
From the title I was expecting something nefarious on Amazon's part, which is
at odds with the content of the article.

The core of which seems to be that Amazon has higher write speeds compared to
other cloud storage providers, so all else being equal it takes longer to move
information out of their system than into it because the other providers can't
handle the speed.

------
kisielk
Total linkbait title. There's nothing wrong with getting the data out of
Amazon, it's writing it to other cloud providers that's the problem. If you
just want to access the data or move it to your own datacenter presumably you
will only be limited by your own bandwidth. There's no artificial limitations
being imposed by Amazon here...

